# Coil Pack wiring harness



## Matt336 (May 16, 2008)

Will a coil pack wiring harness from an 1.8T MKIV Jetta/Golf work in a 225 TT?
Does anyone have a part number for the stock 225 TT coil pack wiring harness?


_Modified by Matt336 at 10:50 PM 10-2-2009_


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: Coil Pack wiring harness (Matt336)*

the stock 225 is way to expensive they don't sell just a cut in model. However, you can use the MK IV for it or the 034 model rather than replace your entire harness


----------



## Matt336 (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Coil Pack wiring harness (2001TTransport)*

So the MKIV harness will work? I want to just buy the harness and get it covered good so I don't have to worry about this problem anymore.


----------



## Matt336 (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Coil Pack wiring harness (Matt336)*

bump.


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Coil Pack wiring harness (Matt336)*

I'd like an answer to this as well. Anyone know? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Coil Pack wiring harness (Matt336)*

I can't see how they'd really be different, its not like VW completely rewired the car just because its a TT and not a GTI or GLI...PM INA for the straight answer


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

bump....

anybody?
my 225 harness has a capacitor in it that says BERU. I dont see it in the ECS pics.


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

speed51133! said:


> bump....
> 
> anybody?
> my 225 harness has a capacitor in it that says BERU. I dont see it in the ECS pics.


Why not just buy a new one for $100


----------



## Matt_B (Apr 22, 2010)

I fitted the vw coil pack wiring replacement harness and took it back to the ECU. The only difference was I had one of the colours on the coil pack signal wires was different. 
Not an easy job but worthwhile.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

It is compatible but the MK4 ECU is located about 6-8" closer to the center of the car than the TT's ECU so you will find that the new harness is about 6-8" shorter than required. It WILL reach, I'm just pointing out the difference.

I've used the same harness on my TT a few times and my A4. You can always make things work.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

thanks.

but what about that beru capacitor?

and for 100 i would buy the "right" one. 
show me where you can get it...


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

speed51133! said:


> thanks.
> 
> but what about that beru capacitor?
> 
> ...


Where I got mine

http://www.ttstuff.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=OEM-971658L1J0&Category_Code=T1MENI


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

speed51133! said:


> thanks.
> 
> but what about that beru capacitor?
> 
> ...


The capacitor doesn't actually do much of anything. It serves as an extra group to the same group of grounds that attach to the others side of the valve cover.

The $100 TT stuff one is just an overpriced mk4 unit. That is actually more expensive than my $70 local dealer price.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

oh, thanks.

i did not have the capacitor grounded. it is tucked in the loom.

i guess it should be bolted to the valve cover?


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

*subject [optional]*

Still waiting on my Tat stuff one as well, keep getting misfires and I know the plugs are messed up


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

ecs tuning has them for about 59 or so shipped oem part#1j0971658l.


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

DougLoBue said:


> The $100 TT stuff one is just an overpriced mk4 unit. That is actually more expensive than my $70 local dealer price.


Thanks Doug, that is good to know, and hopefully helps others who will need a new harness in the future. Cheers :beer:


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Fyi I put mine on last night. The harness is about 6 inches to short. Had to cut splice and soder and shrink wrap or all

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Was the harness short just by the Ecu or the other plug connector as well?


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

All of them cept for the 1 wire purple black plug. I just cut and spliced soldered and shrink wraped it all

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

1fast2liter said:


> All of them cept for the 1 wire purple black plug. I just cut and spliced soldered and shrink wraped it all
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


Honestly if your already cutting your better off cutting the harness close to the front corner / side of the motor and soldering everything in there.

If you run the harness separate from the main wiring harness all the pins will make it to the ECU/connector.


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

I tried that to run it seperate itvwas about 6inchs to short when I taped it up I taped up coil harness separately. I was told the harnesses were made for the vw also wich is closer to the center of the car then the tt is

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Urgent!!!!
So my coil harness has wires that do NOT go through the waterfall OR the 14 pin connector. It has a few wires that run along side of the head by the Sai port and down behind the motor. WTF do i do with these?? they end up part of the common ground connection by the coil plugs. i just cut them and will try to ground them somewhere.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

speed51133! said:


> Urgent!!!!
> So my coil harness has wires that do NOT go through the waterfall OR the 14 pin connector. It has a few wires that run along side of the head by the Sai port and down behind the motor. WTF do i do with these?? they end up part of the common ground connection by the coil plugs. i just cut them and will try to ground them somewhere.


Three pin connector on the end of it? That's your speed sensor, it has a silver protective sleeve on top of it right on the back of the trans.

The wires that terminate at the 14 pin connector are a shared ground and the two wires for the speed sensor.


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

How was the install? Any pics taken?


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

its pretty straight forward. theirs 3 plugs in the water fall. 2 of wich you will tap into. theirs one with like 7 or 8 wires that you will replace 3 of them. another one that has a 1 wire connection into that one will be replaced with a plug so no pinning on that. then the other 4 go to the small plug on the ecu i know pins 93 and 92 were 2 of them.also you get a new plug for the speed sensor as well. its pretty much color for color unless they changed i did not have enought wire to actually reach the ecu. the harness was also made for the gti and as such was about 6 inches to short as the gti ecu was spaced more toward the center of the car.. if they dont reach cut splice solder and heat shrink to connect. it was simple to do just time consuming. take your time when doing in. i also laid the harness in as seperatly as possible so if theirs ever a problem i can just follow it to its connections.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

well i figured out it was the speed sensor, but there was ONE wire, a ground, that ran along the head, and down the back side of the block. it is part of another harness. It lead to the common ground by the coils. I just cut this wire and crimped a ring on it and bolted it to the engine.

I also had a 2 plug connection that went to one of the emission components i had deleted a while ago and have a resistor plugged into it. it is right on top of the valve cover. i had to separate the wires from this plug out of the coil harness, kind of a PITA.

other than that it was fine. some fooling around with the smaller pins on the 14 pin connector. the tool i had was too big for the tiny wires. I used sewing needles.

for the install i removed all of the protective tape and loom wrap from the harness just to the waterfall, and cut it there. I also just pulled out the ecu pins and cut them. In retrospect, I dont think it is necessary to remove all the loom tape. It just made the job a TOTAL PITA. Re-taping the harness is really hard. There is NO ROOM to get your hands in there under the intake manifold. A smarter solution would be to just cut the harness just below the head. The replacement harness is all sealed anyways.

The replacement harness was also long enough. NO cutting or splicing. I did not have time to re-tape everything up, so i just drove it to work this AM with some of the wires still loose. It runs WAYYYY better. I was getting misfires and stalls when coming to a stop. Also hard cold starts. This is all cured now, at least this morning it was...

did not take pics, it is pretty straight forward. The new harness was NOT color coded the same, but all the wires were labeled with tags stating which pin they go to. so it was not an issue.

I still would like to know if others had that mystery wire going behind the engine, a brown ground. ...


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

The Brown ground in mind was connected to the coils and was in the harness. Went into the waterfall to the 14 pin connector. Also mine had a new speed sensor init.

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

the coil harness has MANY grounds, not just 1. they are all connected by the coils with a heatshrink.

one of these wires did NOT go to the waterfall, and went towards the speed sensor, but dipped down, along the back of the engine. Im guessing it may be for the oil sensor? Have not had time get get under the car...


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Ah the harness I had was just the cool harness itself and the speed sensor. Still I agree was a pita to do but I hope it helps in the end. Side note the pvc valve wasnt hooked up under the intake manifold so could have been my cause of major stumble going into boost also

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

my harness was just the coil pack as well.
http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKI-Quattro-225HP/Engine/Electrical/ES279844/

take a look here. you can see that part of the coil harness is the speed sensor plug. there is ALSO another plug next to it. I suspect this is the oil level sensor and is part of the coil harness.

this is probably why they dont sell a coil harness for the 1.8t 225.

does anyone have an oil sensor AND has replaced the coil harness?


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Holy crap you paid a 1000 for that harnes? I got the 50 one. Lol

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

no, i got the same one you did for 50$. You can see in the pic i linked that the coil harness includes wires that go the the oil sensor. there is a ground that s grounded in the coil harness's common ground. This ground was not part of the 50$ harness. I had to cut the wire and ground it to the block.

The AMU engine also has a few other things like a 2 prong plug for an emissions device and an extra ground with a BERU capacitor.


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Ah ya my stock harness had that capacitor bit no connection for it

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

so you guys saying that the AMU engine cant use the cheap harness? I have all the extra plugs and now my BERU capacitor just fell off the harness.

What can I do?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Yes you can. I gues you don't need the capacitor. It works fine without. Just follow why I said in the other thread about keeping the few wires. The cheap harness is not plug and play but easy to work with.


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

the other page or is there another thread? any DIY's with pictures?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

i meant the "what did you do to your TT today" thread. i responded to you in there.
there is also a DIY somewhere in the 1.8t forum but it leaves out all the specifics that pertain to the TT.

I am happy to type a walk through, but i did not take pics while i was doing it. i could take pics of the result.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

the vw harness is close enough, but not an exact fit. The wires are colored different, and the TT has a few extra wires not in the vw harness (at least on my 2002 AMU TT). It was simple to resolve, but just took a little time. The two wire plug for emissions stuff on the valve cover is not in the vw harness. you need to keep this intact from the old harness. there is also a ground wire for the oil sensor that ends up in the coil harness. this is not part of the vw harness. i just cut this wire short and grounded it to the block.

I would only unwrap the wire loom from the coil harness down to where it branches in a few directions just below the intake manifold. I would then cut the wires out you don't need. BE CAREFUL not to cut the ground wire that goes to the oil sensor or the two wire emissions plug. Unwrapping the whole thing is a total PITA and adds probably 4 hours or so. So dont unwrap the whole thing like others do. No point. Just to the spot below the intake. other than that, the wires are labeled with the pin number. it is pretty obvious where they go due to the lengths. like 3 go to a 14 pin plug just behind the driver headlight. the other 5 go to the smaller connector in the ecu. The whole harness is wrapped and protected so you can just "overlay" it on top of all the wires in the waterfall and in the rain tray.

also, the beru capacitor is not needed. the vw harness doesnt have it, and everything runs fine.


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

My stock coil harness was only 8 wires and the speed sensor. The audi/vw one was the exact same only difference was the length. Other wise all colors matched up.

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

made some progress today, got most of the harness out and found where everything connects. Will try to take some pictures so they can help people out later on


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

So ive let the car sit for a couple weeks but now trying to get it done. How do I take some of the connectors apart? Taking the wires out. The plug behind the headlight has the purple lock inside the plug so how do I get that out? I figured out how to take the other wires out with a paper clip


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

it does not come out, you just slide it to the side, then have to use an extractor tool like a paperclip. 

honestly, I found a paperclip to be WAY too big. I used two sewing needles.


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

here is the one im talking about


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

use sewing needles on these as well?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

you see how that purple connector is offset inside the housing? just slide it over the other way. then use the needles or whatever to unlock the pins. it really is kind of a PITA, and you have to jiggle the pins. once you get it right, the wire will pull out with minimal effort. the more you try to muscle it out, the more likely you are to break or damage the connector. 

on the ecu side, i used the needles also. the larger pins are way easier to unlock. it is the tiny wires that are a PITA. 

that was my experience. i did buy a tool on amazon, but the prongs were not long enough for the connector by the headlight. they only worked on the larger pins for the ecu.


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

I got the one done behind the headlight. I just cut and soldered. Way easier but how do I read the pins on the ecu connector. I know the colors dont line up so I want to make sure I get the right ones


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

take out the ecu. look at the male pins sticking out of the ecu. there are numbers indicating the pin number for each row. that is how i know which pin is which. 

REMEMBER you are looking at a number on the ecu side, so make double sure you line up the right wire. for example if you want pin 23 which is on the left side of row 2, you look at the wire harness and it will be the right side of row two, follow me? 

just make sure you are lining up the right wire with the right number. 

the numbers are small, you will need a light. not ever pin is numbered, but i believe the first one in each row. you just count along the row to figure out pin number. do not go by color.


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Corrado SLC NL said:


> I got the one done behind the headlight. I just cut and soldered. Way easier but how do I read the pins on the ecu connector. I know the colors dont line up so I want to make sure I get the right ones


 If you got the stock replacment harnesses all colors should line up. I had one pin not line up but it was direction from a gti I figured 1 pin difference feom a tt wasn't bad the color still was the same even at the different pin. I did notice the wires in the harnes away feom the motor were not cracked or brittle

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

I got the one from TTStuff but from what other people have told me some of the colors do not line up with the harness


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

so I finished and she runs great, no misfires or anything. I also stopped at audi for 4 new coilpacks


BUT...



the oil sensor light came on :banghead::banghead::banghead:

which wire did I cut that I shouldnt have??
can I drive it with the sensor light on?
I want to take it to work to switch the winter/summer wheels


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

A brown ground for the oil sensor.


----------



## D2O (May 12, 2012)

Does anybody have the 034 harness? I am thinking of making similar from the Mk4 harness so it is easy to replace later. Trying to figure out the connector - I think it is an Amphenol AT 12pin but it is hard to tell from the picture. Is 12 pins enough?


----------

